

Window damage on Atlantis threatens six month delay to STS-129 - absconditus
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2009/06/window-damage-on-atlantis-threatens-six-month-delay-to-sts-129/

======
TrevorJ
I felt like I was reading something from "The Onion". On the one hand, they
are drawing up schematics of the nob and it's placement, along with boroscope
inspection of the damage. On the other hand they reference using Loctite as a
vital part of the install process.

------
dougp
Wow, they are very thorough.

